
India to build world's largest solar plant - Garbage
http://www.nature.com/news/india-to-build-world-s-largest-solar-plant-1.14647/
======
SixSigma
77 square kilometres of land

From the picture 75% of it is occupied by solar cells.

54 square kilometres of solar panels that need cleaning maybe once a month.

So 1.8 square kilometre for solar panels cleaning per day.

That's a square 1.34 km on each side.

The panels look 2m by 1m.

So that's 670 x 1340 panels = 897,800 panels that need cleaning every day.

At least India has enough cheap labour atm. to just throw people at it.

